# What do you think of my snow outfit



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

SnowboardEve said:


> Please be honest.
> I think it looks ok, but it's not amazing looking. I was going to order online that plaid jacket from my other thread but they don't have my size and anyways it won't be shipped by the time I go snowboarding. Do you think I should keep this jacket?


Those pictures are crap.... Need to see boots, helmet, goggles to bring it together.... And a better picture. There is a big ass thread dedicated to getting reviews on outfits BTW.


----------



## SnowboardEve (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm renting so I don't have any of those except goggles, but I don't even wear them much. And I didn't know that because I'm new.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, the two tones kinda wash each other out. I would have gone with a different color as opposed to different shade or a pattern on the jacket or pants. The outfit isn't horrible, I'm sure you will be just fine though as the fashion police aren't as harsh on the slopes as people are harsh on themselves.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, on the slopes, "subtle" is not a common description. 

Saw one guy with dark green jacket, bright yellow pants, and orange gloves.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I like it, not overpowering. Too many kids look like they are showing up for day one of clown school instead of going riding.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

kind of plain looking but doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Wash your mirror.


----------



## SnowboardEve (Feb 19, 2012)

haha it's not dirty, it's just the flash from my camera and the sunlight


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I can't tell if you're hot or not. Cause if you're not outerwear helps and we have enough gnargoyles in snowboarding.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The only thing that really matters, is if you can snowboard. Noone will give a shit about your outfit.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Extremo said:


> The only thing that really matters, is if you can snowboard. Noone will give a shit about your outfit.


Please don't think I'm trying to "Dis" you, or trolling for a flame war, cuz honestly I'm not! But if _"No one gives a shit"_ about the outfits,.. how come I read so many posts where people r "Raggin'" someone about how they look?

As a NooB, I know I'm _WAY_ more concerned about how my skills are progressing, and not looking like an out of control "DOOFUs" when I'm riding! but even so,.. I sure don't want to look like I'm _"showing up for day one of clown school instead of going riding."_ either!!!  

If I could "Shred" the slope like an "X Games" star, maybe I wouldn't really care, but some of the getup's I see on the hill? Boy you better have some game if you're gonna go around looking like that!! :laugh: 

...SnowboardEve, from what I can see, (...the pic's really DO suck! BTW)  It's a bit of an understated look compared to what I've noticed on the hill! But it works! When you're ready to get your _own_ gear,.. you can always _"Loud it up"_ some with your choice of board, boots 'n other accessories! Right? In the mean time,.. have a "Blast" riding!!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I can't tell if you're hot or not. Cause if you're not outerwear helps and we have enough gnargoyles in snowboarding.


hahaha BA...and yes no one cares...but I'd go for the brighter clown suit being a noob and all...its makes you easier to see from a distance and then can talk about and can avoid you. And if ur hot then it will be easier to find you in the lodge.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Please don't think I'm trying to "Dis" you, or trolling for a flame war, cuz honestly I'm not! But if _"No one gives a shit"_ about the outfits,.. how come I read so many posts where people r "Raggin'" someone about how they look?


Most people that get ragged on here for their outerwear because they posted up for critique. On the slopes I don't think I've ever busted on someone's style...unless it was an obvious gaper (wearing jeans, pants tucked into boots, etc)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ...but I'd go for the brighter clown suit being a noob and all...its makes you easier to see from a distance and then can talk about and can avoid you. And if ur hot then it will be easier to find you in the lodge.


You make a good point!!! :laugh:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

When I started I had all solids too. Brown jacket, black pants etc. I didn't want to stand out. Now that I don't suck that bad it's nice for friends to be able to pick me out in a crowd. So I had to liven up a boring snow wardrobe on a limited budget. 


I fixed my problem by up buying obnoxious purple boots and other crazy accessories. I know you said you were renting so loud boots/bindings are out. What you need to do is get some cute things to add to your pants/jacket. Get a cute beanie and bright print face mask. Some of the pipe gloves are cute too. What kind of goggles do you have?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> hahaha BA...and yes no one cares...but I'd go for the brighter clown suit being a noob and all...its makes you easier to see from a distance and then can talk about and can avoid you. And if ur hot then it will be easier to find you in the lodge.


I'm not ragging on bright colours, or even neons. I am talking about the plaid pants with neon polka dot jacket type of thing.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Buy a new outfit for next season. Heck you should be able to go to shops and get 40%+ off now. I did and left with a new jacket when all i wanted were gloves. Just in time for the Snowboarding trip to JAY

***opps i just saw you said you just bought the jacket. With that said it's fine for your trip. Maybe buy some new pants on monday.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks cute, colors match.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I was going to leave some sarcastic comments in this thread until I realized you are a female. In light of the situation, your outfit gets my full approval. :thumbsup: So much better than that other thread with all the guys posting up pictures of themselves wearing their snowboard gear. This I don't mind.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

What are you going for? Your "outfit" looks fine. If you are trying to stand out, the colors are too similar. If you are trying to be different, the colors are too neutral. If you are trying to go out and ride and not look like you are wearing the same snow pants you wore in the 6th grade, you're fine.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

forestfalcon said:


> What are you going for? Your "outfit" looks fine. If you are trying to stand out, the colors are too similar. If you are trying to be different, the colors are too neutral. If you are trying to go out and ride and not look like you are wearing the same snow pants you wore in the 6th grade, you're fine.


:laugh: The build up was amazing :laugh:


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

bassholic said:


> :laugh: The build up was amazing :laugh:



That's what she said...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

In all seriousness there's only 2 questions you need to ask yourself. Will he want to put his penis in me? Or will he not want to put his penis in me? After that it's all gravy. I stand in the mirror every day and listen to Goodbye Horses and say to myself, "would you fuck me, I would fuck me"


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I stand in the mirror every day and listen to Goodbye Horses and say to myself, "would you fuck me, I would fuck me"


Enlightening.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

forestfalcon said:


> Enlightening.


And sig'd.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Weird thread haha. You look fine, op. Go ride! 
I'm going to the mountain with a all black Analog jacket and all grey 686 pants with white boots. Nothin' fancy


----------



## moobox (Feb 14, 2011)

Is it comfotable and does it keep you warm? If so, then keep it.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> In all seriousness there's only 2 questions you need to ask yourself. Will he want to put his penis in me? Or will he not want to put his penis in me? After that it's all gravy.


Totally moot. Even if the answer is to question #1 is "No" he'll still put his penis in you if you ask nicely. I mean, that's what I've heard anyway. :dunno:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mixie said:


> Totally moot. Even if the answer is to question #1 is "No" he'll still put his penis in you if you ask nicely. I mean, that's what I've heard anyway. :dunno:


You've dated Men _before_,.. haven't You???    :laugh:


----------

